# Veritas or Lie Nielson?



## Steve S. (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi all,

I don't use plane much, but have been wanting a low angle block plane for quite a while. Will get used for finish work, in the present case to clean up .005 x 1/4" of end grain Baltic birch. I typically make the rabbet width just a bit wider than sand or use chisels to clean up flush. I will never be setting up shooting board or using to joint-ready boards.I want something for trim carpentry. My choices:

1. Lie Nielson 102 
Bronze, 5 1/4" x 1 1/2", no lateral adjustment (which for me might be a plus, not a negative ($115)
2. Veritas (Lee Valley) apron plane
Ductile Cast iron 51/2" x 1 3/4", lateral adjustment ($89)

I do like the LV and LN regular sized low angle block planes but they run about $165 and just don't want to spend that right now and am hoping that the above will accomplish what I want (minor trim, chamfer, etc.) and be comfortable in apron.


Thoughts on these being too small to work with comfortably?

Veritas or Lie Nielson?

Thoughts and suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Steve S


----------



## Wyo7200 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry I don't have any experience with either brands, but I recently picked up a wood river low angle block plane for $80. It has the ductile cast iron... I set the plane down on the bench after some planing, and I accidentally placed it on some Irwin clamps. I picked it up and started to plane the next piece and after the first pass, there was a huge scratch in the wood. Flipped the plane over and there was a ding in the frog from setting it on the clamp. Ductile cast iron must mean super soft. Had to sand out the ding. Now I'm afraid if I hold the plane's edges too tightly, I will bend the edges inward. . The extra 35 for the LN may save you from having to retouch the sole as much.

I'm new to planes, so this was a learning experience for me. Have to be mindful of where I set my planes down on the work bench.


----------



## Steve S. (Jul 11, 2014)

*Ductile Iron*

Actually, Ductile cast iron is what most of the top grade and top brand planes are made from. Including the full size low angle block plane from LN:

https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product/block-planes/adjustable-mouth-block-planes-?node=4072

I'm guessing it was not the "setting" of your plane on a clamp that caused the damage.

Just sayin'....


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Like wyo, I unfortunately don't own either plane, but unlike Wyo, I'd rather take the veritas. The lateral adjustment mechanism is bound to come in handy, and I'd prefer ductile iron to bronze. No huge reason, ive just never used bronze, but ive yet to have cast iron fail on me. As far as the ductile iron scratching easy, well, I don't thing planes are really meant to be dropped off a table. Could be worse though, if it were straight cast iron it would've cracked


----------



## Wyo7200 (Apr 29, 2015)

Does this happen a lot on this site? 

... Your guess is wrong Steve, if you are implying that it was dropped. So is yours epicfail, if you too think it was dropped. I guess there were/are many people who drop them and lie about it online??? I have no reason to lie about it. If I had dropped it, id say I dropped it and this is what happened... Anyway, I was just merely stating how soft the iron is and how careful/ mindful I need to be with it. It's my first set of planes so it surprised me a little. I'm not saying ductile iron is bad, I can see its purpose and reason for its use by how easily the ding sanded out. Just bringing up a possible "maintenance" point between the two.


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

I buy the bronze LN's if I have a choice. They are beautiful and I like them. Can't see any functional difference though.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd choose the lateral adjustment for sure. 
I've got a Stanley 60 1/2 that I use for trim and sometimes that lateral adjustment comes in handy for shear /skew cuts.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have 6 planes in 4 different sizes. 
I feel I need all 4 sizes. 
I bought all my planes used. (Good condition, but used). 
I think I use the smaller planes the most. 
In the hands of a good woodworker, even the cheaper planes can produce beautiful work. In the hands of the unlearned, even the most expensive plane can ruin a project. 
Ask any shop teacher if this isn't true.


----------



## tom d (Oct 23, 2013)

I love my verities. Wood River actually fine once touched up, as is a vintage stanley, for even less money


----------

